# Yosemite national park( please share your images, you got from here)



## sharagim1 (Jul 3, 2011)

canon 7d with canon 10-22 at f 11 expousre time 1/160 ISO, 200
i need all your advice any time.


----------



## LuCoOc (Jul 3, 2011)

*Re: Yosemite national park*

wow. you had a very clear day. i have the same shot @18mm but there's lots of air distortion in it.

The two pics below were taken with a tokina 10-17 fisheye at mariposa grove in the south of the park


----------



## baks5523 (Jul 3, 2011)

*Re: Yosemite national park*

I love Yosemite, it's about the only thing that makes living in Fresno tolerable  

Have you tried tonemapping this shot? With all the vibrant colors you can get some pretty cool results.


----------



## c-law (Jul 3, 2011)

*Re: Yosemite national park*

Went to Yosemite for a family holiday in May. Beautiful but boy was it expensive where we stayed.






























Loved the locations but felt I didn't have enough time to really capture the essence of the place. When you are with a family and have to keep to a schedule that keeps everyone happy there isn't really enough time to get the perfect shot. Had to get the locations and weather that was there at the time and make do.

Chris


----------



## sharagim1 (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Yosemite national park*

thanks for your comment, yes you right, but already start with f 8 with ISO 100, but just i didn"t share it,
i was there just one day, athis during time(just short time) i took landscape shot start 5/30 morning till 8.45 pm, about 200 shot and also i take care my wife and my daughter too.


----------



## dr croubie (Jul 4, 2011)

all beautiful, if there's probably only one reason i'd set foot in the us again it'd be to go to there (and sequoia national park).

is this thread meant to be for before/after shot comparisons since exxon stuffed up again?


----------



## baks5523 (Jul 4, 2011)

These are from Lewis Creek which is just off route 41 on the way to Yosemite.


----------



## sharagim1 (Jul 4, 2011)

baks5523 said:


> These are from Lewis Creek which is just off route 41 on the way to Yosemite.



thanks backs5523, for share of your photos, good shots and i love it


----------



## kubelik (Jul 7, 2011)

baks, I'm a big fan of that b+w leading shot.


----------



## Caps18 (Jul 7, 2011)

*Re: Yosemite national park*



dilbert said:


> sharagim1 said:
> 
> 
> > canon 7d with canon 10-22 at f 11 expousre time 1/160 ISO, 200
> ...



I agree on the ISO100, but for that shot, I would try f/18. I would also take the photo at a different time of day (dawn or dusk)

I spent a week there with my 'new' 5DM2 about 2 months after I got it. It was an amazing place. I was there in November when the leaves were changing and have some great pics. I was also up at all hours of the day and night, and camped in a tent in Campground #4 for $5/night or something cheap like that... Too bad I live so far away...



dr croubie said:


> is this thread meant to be for before/after shot comparisons since exxon stuffed up again?



It is easy to get the two parks confused, but Yellowstone is the one with the oil problems, Yosemite is in California.

I also recommend the north road, either as a drive, or for some amazing photos away from the crowds. I started in Mono Lake and I have never seen anything like it.


----------



## sharagim1 (Jul 13, 2011)

camera : canon 7d
f stop: 8
expousre time: 2.5 secound
ISO: 200
focal : 10mm


----------



## dr croubie (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Yosemite national park*



Caps18 said:


> It is easy to get the two parks confused, but Yellowstone is the one with the oil problems, Yosemite is in California.



So which one does Yogi Bear live in?
*wanders off to google earth to bone up on US geography*


----------



## cislovers (Jul 14, 2011)

this is my first attempt at posting I was inspired by the many great photographs in one of my favorite NATIONAL Park Yosemite. I am not sure how I label the individual photographs with camera and lens etc. but I have a 1D Mark III.


----------



## Charlie (Jul 14, 2011)

Such an awesome place. I just did a road trip through Yosemite, Sequoia, and Kings Canyon. The waterfalls were really flowing due to all the run off from the high snow pack this year. They were calling the Mist trail, the 'Hurricane Trail', which I can attest to!


----------



## sharagim1 (Jul 14, 2011)

cislovers , thanks for upload of your iamges and share with us. those are great pictures.


----------



## noisejammer (Jul 14, 2011)

This is from a couple of years back (May 2008 - just before the major rock fall closed Camp Curry.)
Assembled from 4 frames from an IR modified 40D using an EF-S 17-85. 
Yep, at f/8, every lens could wear a Zeiss label 




The foot of Half Dome by NoiseJammer, on Flickr


----------



## DavidD (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Yosemite National Park "Moon Bow" June 2011*

*Here's the rare "Moon-Bow" at Yosemite Falls from a few weeks ago - mid June.
*
The original is at http://www.inspiringlandscapes.com/moonbowyfalls.htm

Kinda cool.

While you can easily see the bow with bare eyes, the colors are not obvious.
(I imagined I could just make out the red at the top of the bow with my bare eyes) 
This image was made with a 30 second exposure.

If you look carefully you can just make out the second - making it a Double Rainbow !
(or am I imagining that too 

You can find the few dates a year this occurs with an online calculator (I just got lucky and a local teacher told me about it). Briefly, you need a large runoff to make big mist at the base of the Falls. Then you need to get there within a few days of a full moon. Last the skies should be fairly clear.


----------



## sharagim1 (Jul 14, 2011)

DavidD, wonderful shot,just i think a little dark, anyway perfect


----------



## DavidD (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Yosemite national park*



dilbert said:


> This is from my last trip to Yosemite, 18th of June, 2011.



Really nice photograph of Half Dome bathed in pink sunset.


----------



## Velo Steve (Jul 14, 2011)

From last Friday, at the top of Nevada Fall, looking straight down.

For 511 more shots  http://www.flickr.com/search/[email protected]&q=yosemite


----------



## goretexguy (Jul 14, 2011)

A few shots from a trip this past February:


----------



## kubelik (Jul 14, 2011)

goretexguy, I can imagine that third shot looking really stunning in B+W ... nice work


----------



## goretexguy (Jul 14, 2011)

kubelik said:


> goretexguy, I can imagine that third shot looking really stunning in B+W ... nice work


That last photo is actually three shots taken with the 24mm TS-E and stitched together. In a six-foot print, it's stunning in color or B+W. Thanks.


----------



## sharagim1 (Jul 14, 2011)

charlie,Velo Steve ,goretexguy,noisejammer , DavidD and who shared of the Yousemite national park "s images at this place, realy appreciated and if you have more photo ,please just upload it here and we will enjoy,..


----------



## Velo Steve (Jul 14, 2011)

sharagim1 said:


> charlie,Velo Steve ,goretexguy,noisejammer , DavidD and who shared of the Yousemite national park "s images at this place, realy appreciated and if you have more photo ,please just upload it here and we will enjoy,..


You may note that three of us,
DavidD http://www.inspiringlandscapes.com/moonbowyfalls.htm
noisejammer http://www.flickr.com/people/noisejammer/
Velo Steve http://www.flickr.com/search/[email protected]&q=yosemite
have provided links to more photos.

In my case I prefer that you use the link rather than asking for photos to be reposted here. There are two main reasons:
1) Why waste the server space and effort by double-posting when following a link is easy?
2) Flickr automatically associates each photo with my preferred licensing terms.

Steve


----------



## subraman (Jul 15, 2011)

Just visited Yosemite over the 4th of July weekend - such an awesome place! Here are some pics...

Canon 20D + 17-40mm F4L

Subra


----------



## sharagim1 (Jul 15, 2011)

Velo Steve said:


> sharagim1 said:
> 
> 
> > charlie,Velo Steve ,goretexguy,noisejammer , DavidD and who shared of the Yousemite national park "s images at this place, realy appreciated and if you have more photo ,please just upload it here and we will enjoy,..
> ...


----------



## ronderick (Jul 15, 2011)

@goretexguy: I think the first photo with the chapel looks absolutely amazing. The color contrast definitely added to the flavor of the snow scene. Just curious, but did you use any filters for this shot?


----------



## goretexguy (Jul 15, 2011)

ronderick said:


> @goretexguy: I think the first photo with the chapel looks absolutely amazing. The color contrast definitely added to the flavor of the snow scene. Just curious, but did you use any filters for this shot?


No filters on the chapel shot. It was a dim, snowy early morning and I needed all the light I could get.


----------



## goretexguy (Jul 15, 2011)

Velo Steve said:


> sharagim1 said:
> 
> 
> > charlie,Velo Steve ,goretexguy,noisejammer , DavidD and who shared of the Yousemite national park "s images at this place, realy appreciated and if you have more photo ,please just upload it here and we will enjoy,..
> ...


...and the only place I generally display my work is at home. Here's another from 2007.


----------



## sharagim1 (Jul 15, 2011)

thanks for response.


----------



## LuCoOc (Aug 21, 2011)

I just was in Yosemite last month again and I have to say... the valley was crowded as usual. However I did two hikes in the Toulumne Meadows area. The 12miles Clouds Rest trail and a shorter hike to Lambert Dome and Dog Lake. Hardly any other people and beautiful views.
Both were taken with a sigma 8-16 and then croped to a panorama  amazing vistas captured with an amazing lens from lensrentals.com


----------



## gferdinandsen (Aug 21, 2011)

May 2010


----------



## gferdinandsen (Aug 21, 2011)

TS-E 24mm @ f 3.5


----------



## gferdinandsen (Aug 21, 2011)

Cloudless morning (and day)


----------



## LuCoOc (Aug 21, 2011)

gferdinandsen said:


> TS-E 24mm @ f 3.5



nice shot do you have any pictures taken with this lens from eg. tunnel view or glacier point (a higher point of view)?


----------



## gferdinandsen (Aug 21, 2011)

LuCoOc said:


> gferdinandsen said:
> 
> 
> > TS-E 24mm @ f 3.5
> ...



My first time taking the lens on vacation, at both the tunnel view and the views of the falls from the meadow, I forgot to widen the aperture, so they are all f/16 and above. Lesson learned anyway...


----------



## william.loo (Aug 21, 2011)

These are some of my pictures taken at Yosemite over the last year.
Bodies used were a 40D and 5DII. Lenses include 24-105 f4, 17-40 f4, 70-200 f4, and 24-70 f2.8

Other Yosemite pictures here: http://tinyurl.com/3ttpu27


----------



## gferdinandsen (Aug 22, 2011)

william.loo said:


> These are some of my pictures taken at Yosemite over the last year.
> Bodies used were a 40D and 5DII. Lenses include 24-105 f4, 17-40 f4, 70-200 f4, and 24-70 f2.8
> 
> Other Yosemite pictures here: http://tinyurl.com/3ttpu27




Y'all in California make me very jealous when it comes to photography; you have so many more oppertunities than those of us in the south.


----------



## Hotrod (Aug 23, 2011)

I was checking out this forum and saw this thred on YNP, since I just returned from there thought I would share a few shots I took.


----------



## sharagim1 (Aug 25, 2011)

Great shots. thanks for share it.


----------



## inter211 (Aug 29, 2011)

Here's a shot I captured this weekend of the Milky Way rising over Indian Rock Arch.




Peering into Time [Explored] by inter211, on Flickr


----------



## infilm (Sep 7, 2011)

Bridalveil Falls for those of you who may not know.


----------



## infilm (Sep 7, 2011)

Granite Point, yes I wanted better lighting that just the flat top light of the mid day. The sacrifice of trying to take great shots while traveling with the family unit....


----------



## CornOnTheCoby (Nov 6, 2011)

I assume there is no correct answer to this, but when it the best season for shooting in Yosemite?


----------



## infilm (Nov 7, 2011)

I would have to say the fall for the color and the later spring for the waterfalls. Having said that, I have seen amazing images from people who have traveled there in the winter.


----------



## mr.ranger (Nov 8, 2011)

it all depends on what you like to shoot. but any time of the year its beautiful there is all ways something different to shoot. like infilm said


infilm said:


> I would have to say the fall for the color and the later spring for the waterfalls. Having said that, I have seen amazing images from people who have traveled there in the winter.


----------



## ghosh9691 (Nov 9, 2011)

My meager contribution...shot with a Leica D-Lux 5...


----------



## chaselindberg (Nov 24, 2011)

http://www.etsy.com/shop/ChaseLindberg


----------



## Fab_Angilletta (Nov 24, 2011)

chaselindberg, beautiful photos. do you mind sharing what kind of processing you done with these?


----------



## chaselindberg (Nov 24, 2011)

Sure! The first one is a composite of 2 images shot at sunrise. The bottom was one image and the top I shot at a different time in order to get the clouds and the mist in the valley. They were about 20 minutes apart. I used a graduated ND blue filter for the bottom valley portion of the image. The rest is just curves and some selective color to make it pop.

The black and white is just a straight red filter black and white shot. Some burned corners and that's it.

The third one is straight Kodachrome from my old film camera. Just got really lucky one morning with the light and there was a forest fire which threw a ton of dust in the air.

The fourth and fifth one are HDRs with curves applied for contrast. Minimal processing on these to be honest. The straight shot would have worked as well. Just great lighting early in the morning.


----------



## branden (Nov 24, 2011)

The third is my favorite -- interesting how disasters can make such good photos.


----------



## handsomerob (Nov 24, 2011)

Nice captures indeed. Mist is great in the first image. Thx for sharing!


----------



## CornOnTheCoby (Nov 25, 2011)

chaselindberg said:


> http://www.etsy.com/shop/ChaseLindberg



Absolutely amazing. Great stuff. #1 and #4 are my favorites.


----------



## AprilForever (Nov 25, 2011)

gferdinandsen said:


> william.loo said:
> 
> 
> > These are some of my pictures taken at Yosemite over the last year.
> ...



There are actually some rather amazing places for photography in the south, they just take a little more persistence to find. Cloudland Canyon in Georgia, Daniel Boone National? Park in Kentucky, Smoky Mountains... There are places, though not as majestic, they still do afford quite a degree of natural beauty. And, they also afford a degree of originality! Many have seen images of that view with the cliff and waterfall. How many have ever seen the sun rising through the canyons of northern Georgia?


----------

